# Looking for critique



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey man pretty good riding I'd say and I only have one qualm with it. That being you kinda straight leg it whenever your engaged in a toeside turn. I do the exact same thing which is why I noticed it but I know its hard to switch back to a heelside when your knees are pretty straight (which may be why you have to throw your hips more idk). Just my quick 2 cents but other than that it looked pretty good for a warmup run dude.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks, yeah I can feel when am making my legs strait, I have been working on different turns in all kinds of terrain. So far keeping my speed up on double black moguls has been my big problem. I tend to turn just a sec to late every 20 or so turns when I get a little tired and get spit out.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

Your riding is not bad. I agree that you could get lower on the board. Over all not just on toes. Also look into dynamic turns (pumping in and out of your turns) giving you power and control over your riding like never before. I believe SnoWolf has some videos on the subject.


----------



## Intheshit (Jan 8, 2012)

great video man. 

go wide on your turns and get low to increase edge pressure, then rise up out of the turn as the board becomes more flat and you transfer edges, and get low again to increase edge pressure.

also, back arm and leg should be point in the same direction, not sure if that is because you holding a camera or not


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks I know what you mean about doing the pushing of the tail, it seems to be my bad habit I cant break. I did have a lesson two days before this and I was doing more of the flexing and extending. We did the pump in and push out of turns on the nasstar course to get me in the rhythm. I could really feel what he was talking about and it was easy to move it to the hill. After about half a day of riding and right before lunch he did say I was starting to swing my tail more like when we were charging threw the moguls. I should have just done the three days of lessons as I fear I may have just gone back to my old ways without someone to keep me in check after that great day.


----------



## Intheshit (Jan 8, 2012)

you ride really well.

that trick there was way funny in a good way. nothing like hitting something fun just because.

re-watched it in slow motion;

that is definitely a nollie 180 tail butter to butslide


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks good to me.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Ttam said:


> Looks good to me.


Thanks, now I am trying to make some videos like yours, but I realize I just suck at editing.


Intheshit said:


> you ride really well.
> 
> that trick there was way funny in a good way. nothing like hitting something fun just because.
> 
> ...


Yeah that is what I was going for soon as I felt my self butter and did not have it locked in I knew I was butt sliding from there. I love making the mtn my park.


----------

